# lockjaw trout



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

Hey all,

So just came back to the area for a few weeks. Been fishing the er and marking bait with a bunch of fish, but can't seem to get them to bite. Threw everything i had at em today and nada. Looked like there was some big guys today on the finder but they coulda been striper. Is the water too cold now? Anywayz i am wondering how i can get these stubborn trout to bite, maybe try a night voyage? nothing worse than freezing your arse off just to mark fish and see some surfacing to no avail. 

Thanks all


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

sloooooooooooow


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

Thats usually what i try to keep in mind, but the majority of these fish are suspended. At a certain point i wasn't even reeling just letting the current pull my yak and keeping it off the bottom. I might need to go lighter than 1/4oz


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

High tide troll the banks ,low tide fish deepwater . for trout I use 1/2_5/8 oz . heavier this yr than the last couple . I actually been trolling rattling lures with better results . drag the bottom with plastics , if its not dragging then slow down or add more weight . for schoolies I've been using tandem rigs with storms/gulps combinations on top water but biting on the drop. Peppersilver with chart tail been a good one and pink ghost. Trolling behind higgerson been good


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

....live SHRIMP.....


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

trolled storms/ gulps all through the hotditch surrounding areas for 5 hours, put shiners and gudgeons under bobbers in the cove, tried both sinkng and suspended mirrolures. Nothing, seems the trout bite has dropped off with the cold water. Saw many many boats and only one small 13" fish caught. Might be an end to my trout season, can't see it getting much better.


----------



## cantgetenough (Dec 20, 2014)

Dint give up


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

17 mr


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't think the water is too cold right now and I just think the ER is over flooded with bait fish and they're not hitting anything but live.I trolled Friday for 12 hours and had nothing but marks and bait balls on my fish finder from top to bottom all day Long until I hit the Lafayette River .then no marks but a did screan on the fish finder. I did manage a few schoolies on jigin structure In the ER. I fished the ER below 40 degrees to the past yrs and still pull trout out .so I don't think it's too cold.


----------



## cantgetenough (Dec 20, 2014)

Sat we caught close to 50 fish and Sunday caught 30 up to 29 inches. Just got to fish a little different when the waters cold.


----------



## bigcatchman2 (May 19, 2008)

Wow, that's a nice couple days of fishing. Could you give any broad insight to cold water fishing. Time of day, artificial or live, deep water? 
I looked in to cold water trout habits and it looks like their bodily functions slow down when it gets this cold and they become sluggish, so Its tough to make accurate adjustments.

I appreciate the responses I've just been bummed as this is my only break from school till the summer and this is one of my favorite fisheries in the area.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

My buddy went out Sunday with good success as well targeting trout. I haven't targeted trout yet this yr been on the schoolies pretty good once my bite on them stop then I'll target trout which will be in next week or so 46 deg is pretty nice for river schoolies they be gone soon. . I usually see to many trout and could careless for them. I'm not a big trout eater. But once Ido target them I'll let you know what they hitting on.

One thing that I have notice is that the red drum not around the ER like normal. Anyone else notice this . I haven't seen our heard any reports with them . Very few if any. I heard them being caught in back bay area only. I usually catch more drum thid time of yr then trout in the ER.


----------



## FrankieP (Jul 28, 2014)

We have caught 2 puppy drum in the last couple weeks on swimbaits but no trout. I can't figure out y the trout have quit biting. Anyone have any tips on these trout?


----------

